# New Machine



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been without a decent coffee for too long and think I've found a source for double baskets for the Briel, Magimix seem to be using the same design or Briel are making them and they are then being re-labled.....but can't find proof before wasting money.....its the last resort before the new machine hunt begins







.......any ideas?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok got impatient and ordered it anyway from magimix.......still looking for a new machine....It has to tick one box and that 'LEVER' I want total control of this shot malarkey and even If I just use the Briel for Steaming milk and guests its still pretty much cost me nothing


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You lasted 16 minutes







. I hope it fits.

Missing your coffee fix can take is toll. A brave choice going for a Lever.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you actually used a lever machine? The espresso that they produce is, in my opinion at least, very different from a pump driven machine. 'Different' is the only word that I can use to describe it - I wouldn't like to say that one is better than the other. I run both a Pavoni Pro and a Giotto Premium Plus, and theyt same beans produce vastly different results in the two machines. But you might want to try using one before slashing out the cash. And you've got to remember that if you end up with a Pavoni, you'll not have success making more than a couple of shots before you have to switch it off and let it cool down.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

The La Pavoni is the one I'm aiming for and having tasted a shot or 2 from one and loved the sweet taste and your right very different from a pump machine.........but I've noticed that from machine to machine they all seem to add a certain something.....Like the Briel seems to deliver some seriously tasty shots thats one of the reasons I've kept it around, that and the amazing steam wand....the lever will be for me and shots only so if it needs time to cool down its no problem







......got one to sell??


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry, but no, it's an old friend since 1995! These have a smaller, 49mm basket. My own preference is to use the 'double' basket, and, with the spout removed from the portafilter, just use the machine to discharge one shot of 1.5 ounces into a single cup. May not be the right way, but it works for me. They take time, patience and a lot of experimenting to master, but they are FUN to use.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't wait







.....I've been told I can afford a second hand one basic model this month or wait till August and get a new one with the gauge and bigger boiler...........what would you recommend??


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've no experience with the Europiclo. The dial on the Pro is only any use, as far as I can figure, as an indicator that the machine is up to temp - but it looks good!

Trying to attach a photo - pretty poor quality as done on my mobile. The chrome eagle on the top is an extra (At the time I was told it was the only one in the UK) - I'd seen them in Venice, but my wife sourced it direct from Italy as a present - no mean feat in the pre-Internet days. Again, no function - but it sure looks good in the opposite corner of the kitchen to the Giotto!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks lovely........You can see purpose and form in this design.....its a classic......I got out bid on the the 2nd hand one....looks like its a new one for me


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, the upload seemed to work, sorry about the rubbish photo. But if you want to see purpose and form.....


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Kinda stunning isn't it







.......as a newcomer to this obsession I hope to get to that level asap......so far its cost me £100 for the grinder and all the machines have been free....sold the first one and that paid for a few good tampers and Espro jug and beans are pretty much free atm.....saving my pennys for 2 professional machines like yours......and perhaps another grinder.....just need to get the wedding sorted and its gonna be coffee heaven lol


----------



## ragwerks (May 12, 2010)

I've got a 2 grp CMA lever and its been a very good unit. I've had a good go on pumped , boiler and a HX unit. My thoughts are this. My leaver machine is very , very different from them. And yes you can with a lot of time and paitience get a very good shot. You can hold the crema for a second or so to produce an absolutely stunning double shot. But it takes a hell of a lot of practice. I think in a coffee shop situation you are better off with a pumped machine. If you are a completely anal coffee facist like me then go go gadget leaver.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Some very nice equipment on show there, although I will stay close to the pumped machines for now personally.


----------

